# My dog is allergic to my GRASS?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Okay let me begin with this- my dog is a 7 year old APBT/Staffy mix. I am 15 years old, and my dad is one of those people that very rarely takes their dog to the vet. 

Since moving from Ohio to Florida, my dog has had excessive thirst, ear infectiobs, dry skin & licks his paws non stop. Yes, it's really sad to see a dog go through this non stop for 5 years especially when there's nothing I can do. It seems to have gotten worse this past year... Well 3 weeks ago my mom bought blue buffalo wilderness, hoping his allergy was to grain... But it hasn't gotten better yet. So I looked it up online and a cause to the paw problem could be a grass allergy.

A FREAKING GRASS ALLERGY. Ohio uses different grasses than Florida... :shock:

I told my mom we could get steroids from the vet that he would have to be on for the rest of his life, which my dad defenitely will not want to pay for.
Or we can take a small section of our yard and lay down a different grass which my dad won't want to pay for.

:roll:

So I have him wearing the cone of shame hoping he will leave his paws alone. And I will have to have him go to the bathroom in the yard of the abandoned house next door because that house has a different type of grass, which is going to be very "fun" at night. -_- Unless he's allergic to that grass too, IM SCREWED. BUT, if someone moves into that house, WTF am I gonna do?? He won't go potty on the street!!

Basically I just want to let it out because I'm so irritated, mostly at my dad for being such an irresponsible dog owner.

I'm not even going to talk about my 14 year old dog that needs to be put to sleep because of his issues.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

They make a dog version of benydril, my ex had to have it for his dog's allergy to pollen :? or maybe it was human benydril (call up a vet and see what they recommend) The excessive water intake could be a thyroid problem but until a vet does blood work you wouldn't be able to tell. As for the chewing on himself I would maybe invest in "Apple Bitters" It's a spray meant to keep dogs from chewing their selves raw (also works on keeping aniamls from chewing on things) and its like 6 bucks for the bottle. As for the potty issue maybe make a "rock garden" and teach him to potty there.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lvandert said:


> They make a dog version of benydril, my ex had to have it for his dog's allergy to pollen :? or maybe it was human benydril (call up a vet and see what they recommend) The excessive water intake could be a thyroid problem but until a vet does blood work you wouldn't be able to tell. As for the chewing on himself I would maybe invest in "Apple Bitters" It's a spray meant to keep dogs from chewing their selves raw (also works on keeping aniamls from chewing on things) and its like 6 bucks for the bottle. As for the potty issue maybe make a "rock garden" and teach him to potty there.


My dad took him to the vet 1 year ago and told my dad to get human benadryl. (my dad will not take him again because he thinks taking him a year ago was good enough even tho it resoled nothing) We still give it to him twice a day, it helps a very tiny tiny bit but nothing as a good resolution.
Is the dog benadryl only available through a vet? Or can I buy it at a store? 

We have this petco antiseptic spray with chew deterrent but it didn't work, I will look into the one you recommended.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

That is a shame that your dogs are not being properly cared for and I'm very surprised your mom doesn't step up and take care of things. Most vets will not suggest/prescribe anything without 1st examining the dog because they need to see 1st hand what the problem is & do testing to help them make the proper diagnosis. My little one is allergic to fleas so I have to make she has flea treatment & when she's too itchy she is given Children's Liquid Benadryl as prescribed by her vet. There could be any number of reasons your dog is itchy and/or licking excessively, but you don't want to keep wearing the cone of shame & not allowed to go outside to get fresh air & exercise. I know your hands are pretty tied because you are the "kid" but personally I'd find a way through someone other than your dad to get BOTH of your dogs the medical treatment they need.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

shellieca said:


> That is a shame that your dogs are not being properly cared for and I'm very surprised your mom doesn't step up and take care of things. Most vets will not suggest/prescribe anything without 1st examining the dog because they need to see 1st hand what the problem is & do testing to help them make the proper diagnosis. My little one is allergic to fleas so I have to make she has flea treatment & when she's too itchy she is given Children's Liquid Benadryl as prescribed by her vet. There could be any number of reasons your dog is itchy and/or licking excessively, but you don't want to keep wearing the cone of shame & not allowed to go outside to get fresh air & exercise. I know your hands are pretty tied because you are the "kid" but personally I'd find a way through someone other than your dad to get BOTH of your dogs the medical treatment they need.


My mom is a stay at home mom(I have 4 younger siblings) so my mom doesn't have control of the money since it's technically my dad's. She used to work but the amount she would make working would only cover the cost of day care.

What makes it even more sad is my dad can afford to take him to the vet, he just doesn't want to. He has a really good job & we don't get any financial help because we don't qualify.

I'm not sure who else I can reach out to for help. My closest family
Members live 3 hours away and the others live about 20 hours away & we don't speak to them.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh, not sure how often you bathe him but that can help as well if you use oatmeal shampoo, leave it on him for at least 5 minutes then rinse thoroughly. Doesn't cure it but it does help with itchiness.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm sorry your Dad is like that. :evil:

Maybe you can get a part-time job and save up to pay the vet.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> My mom is a stay at home mom(I have 4 younger siblings) so my mom doesn't have control of the money since it's technically my dad's.
> 
> What makes it even more sad is my dad can afford to take him to the vet, he just doesn't want to. He has a really good job.
> 
> ...


That's a shame money is viewed as his when you're a family. In any case, you can only do what you can do. I know how hard it is to see your pet not feeling well, I have 4 dogs one of which is 14 yrs, there's only so much I can do for him to ease his aging aches & pains. I am able to take them to the doctor when need be, can't always really afford it but I make it happen. Good luck & bless your heart for caring so much.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

shellieca said:


> Oh, not sure how often you bathe him but that can help as well if you use oatmeal shampoo, leave it on him for at least 5 minutes then rinse thoroughly. Doesn't cure it but it does help with itchiness.


Thanks, I will try that. We usually bathe them every other week, should I do it more often?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I'm sorry your Dad is like that. :evil:
> 
> Maybe you can get a part-time job and save up to pay the vet.


I have been looking into getting a job, although most I need to be 16 for.
I do clean a friend of mine's house every few weeks for $50 but most of that money goes towards buying my cats food & litter.

Thank you guys for your support.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I would like to kick your Dad in a sensitive place :redmad:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Haha, yeah. My dad and I haven't gotten along for about 5 years. We used to have hardly any money, and I was "daddy's girl" but since our financial lives have improved he isn't the same person.

I will never understand his thought process as to why you would want animals you cannot care for. I used to volunteer at an animal shelter and my dad filled out an application for a dog, and they declined, most likely due to the vet care he doesn't provide. I know that I would want to care for my animals as an adult, but the 2 dogs & 2 cat's are my responsibility. I feed, walk, bathe, and clean up after them all. I truly don't mind it because I do love them with all my heart. Thankfully my cat's have had very very few health issues.. But my dogs being back yard bred & receiving no vet care just breaks my heart.

My mom is on the same route as I am, but she cannot do anything as can't I.


----------

